# Google migrating to MariaDB MySQL !



## eva2000 (Sep 17, 2013)

MariaDB news - woah huge news it seems Google is also migrating to using MariaDB MySQL server just like Centmin Mod already has by default installed MariaDB http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/09/12/google_mariadb_mysql_migration/ !

Centmin Mod users are in good company with the likes of other big names migrating to MariaDB including Wikipedia, Red Hat, OpenSuSE, Slackware, Arch Linux, Fedora and now Google ^_^

Congrats to Monty and MariaDB team !



> Updated Google is migrating its MySQL systems over to MariaDB, allowing the search company to get away from the Oracle-backed open source database.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jade (Sep 17, 2013)

Their finally moving forward! Haha  Congrats to them!


----------



## Cloudrck (Sep 17, 2013)

I like the performance of MariaDB, but I don't like the compabtibliy issues with MySQL at the moment.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 17, 2013)

> Google has been working with the MariaDB Foundation since the "beginning of the year" to help ease the migration






> We've also been collaborating with them to develop features in MariaDB to enable the migration.


Bye bye Maria.  Hope you have a more dignified end than most of the other 'projects' Google picks up and abandons (or worse, churns into the corporate engine).


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 17, 2013)

It all stands or falls with the attitude of the open source developers.

Big corps may help FOS projects but they can hollow them too.

Imagine that you give your free time to a project for years and after everything is ok and running a big corp is flooding the project with paid fulltime developers to change things according to their needs.

They add hundreds of new classes change interfaces build some unfinished features and then move to the next target because the next FOS project is fancier.

Guess who has to tidy up everything afterwards.

I don't think the whole team is over the moon.


----------



## fisle (Sep 17, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> It all stands or falls with the attitude of the open source developers.
> 
> Big corps may help FOS projects but they can hollow them too.
> 
> ...



I just read this while listening to Obie Trice and the words just fit into the beat. hahaha.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 17, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Bye bye Maria.  Hope you have a more dignified end than most of the other 'projects' Google picks up and abandons (or worse, churns into the corporate engine).


Man I hope not.

Percona keeps breaking their statistics controls so we had no choice but to move LV's shared SQL to MariaDB. I've been happy with MariaDB so far and really happy to have stats back for abuse monitoring.

Francisco


----------



## manacit (Sep 17, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Bye bye Maria.  Hope you have a more dignified end than most of the other 'projects' Google picks up and abandons (or worse, churns into the corporate engine).


I doubt this will be the case - Google is just lending manpower to get the features they want so they can migrate. If they were to back out now, the project would be just as active/viable/useful as it was pre-Google. 

Personally I think this anti-Google mentality is a bit unwarranted. Yes, they're a business, sometimes they make hard decisions and drop things that don't make them money. It doesn't mean everything they touch is going to suddenly vanish and break.


----------



## eva2000 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice timing too. MariaDB 5.5.33 just got released https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb-5533-release-notes/  B)


----------



## sleddog (Sep 17, 2013)

MariaDB may provide better performance than MySQL, but it certainly isn't as lowend-able.

If you want a small db using minimal resources then MySQL 5.5 is the way to go.


----------



## manacit (Sep 17, 2013)

If you really want a small DB using minimal resources, I'd say go for SQLite


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 17, 2013)

manacit said:


> Personally I think this anti-Google mentality is a bit unwarranted. Yes, they're a business, sometimes they make hard decisions and drop things that don't make them money. It doesn't mean everything they touch is going to suddenly vanish and break.


My 'anti-Google mentality' is solely based on my distaste for how they treat user information on their services.  I don't go on any crusade against this - I simply stopped using them.  Now, regarding projects they get involved in - they have a bit of a history of suddenly abandoning projects that can no longer exist solo, and quite a few very nifty ideas got flushed in the process.  Wave, Reader, and a few others come to mind.  Not saying that Maria will fail without them - I just hope they don't get wrapped up in Google to the point they can't operate independantly anymore.


----------



## sleddog (Sep 17, 2013)

manacit said:


> If you really want a small DB using minimal resources, I'd say go for SQLite


Tell that to the webapp developers


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm confused...people are talking about Google using up and dumping MariaDB.  I read the OP as Google going to *use* MariaDB, not that it somehow *bought* MariaDB...which is impossible but what I mean is that Google is just saying "we're going to use MariaDB more" not "we've taken over the MariaDB project".

I'll be at MySQL Connect on Saturday so I'm report back if there's any exciting buzz


----------



## drmike (Sep 17, 2013)

This was overdue really.

Can't have the Oracle with mittens on MySQL after the protracted court nastiness.

Maria is wrote by some of the original MySQL team anyways, not like it is exactly a new from scratch out of the woods type of project.

I remain weary about compatibility with all the derivatives and easily porting among them in fast and reliable way.


----------



## manacit (Sep 18, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> My 'anti-Google mentality' is solely based on my distaste for how they treat user information on their services.  I don't go on any crusade against this - I simply stopped using them.  Now, regarding projects they get involved in - they have a bit of a history of suddenly abandoning projects that can no longer exist solo, and quite a few very nifty ideas got flushed in the process.  Wave, Reader, and a few others come to mind.  Not saying that Maria will fail without them - I just hope they don't get wrapped up in Google to the point they can't operate independantly anymore.


Frankly, as far as large companies go, I think Google has one of the best policies when it comes to user data. You can clear out your data from tons of their services via Google Takeout: http://www.dataliberation.org/ - if you mean to say you have a problem with the way they treat sensitive data, that's an entirely different story that I think only Google knows entirely . 

I do admit that some of the projects they've dropped have been disappointing, but it's part of running a company that big - some ideas just don't make sense from a business perspective. At least they allowed users ample time to migrate their data out of the services without any difficulty (especially in the case of Reader).


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 18, 2013)

I said what I meant.  But you are correct, I take issue with how they handle sensitive information as well.  Like I said - nothing I'm going to crusade again.  I don't like their policies, so I don't use them, simple as that.

And aye, I know that some projects won't be as profitable to them.  But honestly?  Look at the things they choose to keep around.  Losing projects like Wave looks like someone managed to piss off a VP who killed it out of spite.  That's a different topic altogether though - I'm just hoping Maria either maintains their independence, or meets a kinder end.


----------

